# Good Bareboat Companies in Belize??



## benlolson (Sep 1, 2003)

We''re heading down to Belize for the annual sailing trip during the month of August and I''m having trouble finding any good deals. I''m looking for a cat or mono about 42'' or so, and want to charter for two weeks. Last year in the BVI''s Conch Charters rented us a nice 37'' Lagoon cat for two weeks for the price of one ($2800) during their low season. 

How come I can''t find any companies offering anything better than $3500 a week? Anyone know of an alternative? I am not so concerned with the boat being brand new and flawless, as long as she''s a good sound vessel.


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

There are basically two charter companies operating in Belize: the Moorings, with a few boats in Placencia, and TMM with boats in San Pedro (Ambergris Caye) and Placencia. Of the two, you are likely to get a better deal with TMM, which has a larger fleet with a greater range of ages.

However, a couple of things conspire to make Belize more costly than the BVI. For starters, you have only two charter companies -- no competition=no deals. Secondly, without a huge marine industry, it''s much harder and more costly to maintain and repair the boats. Provisioning and other supplies are harder to come by, and more expensive, as well.

I chartered with TMM in Belize last February. It was probably the best charter I ever had -- and I''ve done over a dozen over the years. The solitude and escape from civilization (and hordes of other charterers) was priceless, rendering the cost virtually meaningless.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

I have chartered with Conch and was satisfied for the price. I agree - I do not need brand new.

I just chartered from TMM in belize out of Ambergris. I agree with the last post on every point. I will return to Belize before I return to the BVI. My resume is not as good - 2 BVI and one Fl Keys, but Belize was far and away the best. Worth the extra money. See my earlier posts. TMi was great!!


----------



## benlolson (Sep 1, 2003)

How much can we expect to spend a week in provisions? We live pretty simple... mac & cheese, ramen, that kind of stuff, usually have a few bottles of booze around,etc. In the BVI''s there was 6 of us and we probably spent about $200-300 a week total for all food and drinks we needed for 6-7 days (not including going out to dinner here and there). Like, what does a loaf of bread cost in Belize? Or a gallon of water, etc? 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

We chartered with TMM and had a brand new 41. Very nice


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tmm Sucks! The Worst! Don't Ever Charter From Tmm Belize*

my friends also experienced the same service so we came up with a conclusion that TMM san pedro is not the one to charter the boat from ever again. never charter from TMM unless you want to waste your money. you can find other better places.


----------



## backlesi (Mar 13, 2011)

*TMM Belize now is not the TMM Belize of a year ago.*

mattsbr is more than likely correct in his statement as of the post date but...

In June of 2010 the corporate offices of TMM took over ownership of the Belize base and all of the management was replaced. It took many months of hard work to turn things around but I think you would find a radical change in TMM Belize if you were to visit again. TMM Belize is not the company that it was over the last few years.


----------

